# Sick of eggs..



## race00 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am sick of eggs. What else do you eat for breakfast besides them for protein?


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 2, 2011)

race00 said:


> I am sick of eggs. What else do you eat for breakfast besides them for protein?



I like steak for morning breakfast,,,,whey protein shakes are good choice too.


----------



## doodoop (Sep 3, 2011)

put tuna on slice of bread, with some olive oil?


----------



## kevin (Sep 5, 2011)

beef, chicken, fish, cottage cheese etc


----------



## niceman (Sep 6, 2011)

race00 said:


> I am sick of eggs. What else do you eat for breakfast besides them for protein?



Sick of them too, but I just eat them.


----------



## I94 (Sep 8, 2011)

I've put turkey burger in my oatmeal


----------



## wifi75 (Sep 13, 2011)

kevin said:


> beef, chicken, fish, cottage cheese etc



Agree, who said they weren't allowed at breakfast? no rules


----------



## harrison (Sep 14, 2011)

race00 said:


> I am sick of eggs. What else do you eat for breakfast besides them for protein?



oatmeal + whey


----------



## spike74 (Sep 15, 2011)

I tend to eat oatmeal with a side of milk .Love this stuff.


----------



## legalracing (Sep 20, 2011)

niceman said:


> Sick of them too, but I just eat them.



ditto


----------



## rai (Sep 26, 2011)

wifi75 said:


> Agree, who said they weren't allowed at breakfast? no rules



interesting, I thought about it too but I continued to eat eggs resigned


----------

